# Man killed on golf course



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A foursome of guys was waiting at the men's tee while a foursome of women was hitting from the women's tee. The ladies were not rushing and were taking their time.

When the final lady was ready to hit her ball, she hacked it ten feet. Then she went over and whiffed it completely. Then she hacked it another ten feet and finally hacked it another five feet.

She looked up at the patiently waiting men and said apologetically, "I guess all those f--king lessons I took over the winter didn't help."

One of the men immediately responded, "Well, there you have it.
You should have taken golf lessons instead!"

He never even had a chance to duck. He was only 66 .


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

One good one!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

very funny.......


----------

